# BOOYAH!!



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

You voted for it, so here it is.
Now, we want a bit more feedback.

For now, we stuck it under the general Mobile Audio forum.
If you guys think it should go somewhere else, let us know.

Thanks for being such an important part of our growth!

ANT


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

It should go at the bottom, right above off topic.

I'll say it again..

http://www.diy[B]MOBILE[/B]audio.com


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sweet! Democracy in action


----------



## mikey (Jun 24, 2007)

Abaddon said:


> It should go at the bottom, right above off topic.
> 
> I'll say it again..
> 
> http://www.diy[B]MOBILE[/B]audio.com


Seconded.

Make it a sub-forum of OffTopic even, so that all the Home Theater stuff can go there.


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

Abaddon said:


> It should go at the bottom, right above off topic.
> 
> I'll say it again..
> 
> http://www.diy[B]MOBILE[/B]audio.com






mikey said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Make it a sub-forum of OffTopic even, so that all the Home Theater stuff can go there.




I know Im a youngster here but I'd have to agree with both above, maybe move the section after 'Tutorials' and before 'For Sales' that way the emphasis does not move from Car Audio unless the person is looking for it.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

This works for me.

Seperating two forums about the general discussion of audio doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't think I want to see the topic headings too threaded, if that's what you guys mean. I hate forums that have subsections. I think one level of sections is ideal because then you can quickly scan all the forums to decide which one is the most appropriate to post to.


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

MarkZ said:


> I don't think I want to see the topic headings too threaded, if that's what you guys mean. I hate forums that have subsections. I think one level of sections is ideal because then you can quickly scan all the forums to decide which one is the most appropriate to post to.



You are right, 

Just proper location is nice. 

When I am in a computer forum I would not want to see 'mobile car audio' above 'Hardware reviews' either. 

so personally I'd like to see the 'Other Audio' moved...thats just me though.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Wayne-o said:


> You are right,
> 
> Just proper location is nice.
> 
> ...


I could go for that.


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

just change the position of this Other Audio section, put it above Off Topic and thats fine. no need to thread it or whatever.


----------

